# Need Your Help Badly.......



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 1" Gold Piranha (spilo) he has been here 2 days and hasnt eaten,i feed him dried Blood worms,and feeze dried shrimp.Is this ok???


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Pretty normal for a new fish, let him settle in a bit... he'll eat when he's comfortable. I'd hold off on trying to feed him for another day or two and then try again.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2 days isnt much for a new fish. I am sure he is still pretty stressed out from the move. Give him some time to settle in. If I were you...I would try frozen bloodworms...not the dried kind.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

OK,thanks guys,has he gets bigger what could i feed him for maximium growth,has i heard they are slow growers but can grow to 10-11",is this true.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

A healthy diet and good water quality will help with growth -- stick to raw shrimp, catfish, tilapia, cod, haddock, and pellets and you should be good. 10-11" is massive for a mac, there are a few out there, but I wouldn't expect much over 8".


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> A healthy diet and good water quality will help with growth -- stick to raw shrimp, catfish, tilapia, cod, haddock, and pellets and you should be good. 10-11" is massive for a mac, there are a few out there, but I wouldn't expect much over 8".Dont know if i can do it,but i am sure gonna give it a shot!!Thanks Joe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedSoxfan said:


> A healthy diet and good water quality will help with growth -- stick to raw shrimp, catfish, tilapia, cod, haddock, and pellets and you should be good. 10-11" is massive for a mac, there are a few out there, but I wouldn't expect much over 8".Dont know if i can do it,but i am sure gonna give it a shot!!Thanks Joe.


[/quote]
I agree you probably wont get this mac past 8' or at least any time in the next couple years. I think gg has a pretty large mac, but im not sure. Liek said 2 days is nothing to worry about. Just keep offering every day or two


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I really appreciate your help guys,thanks!!!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd go with colour enhancing flake food too for tropical fish since it is a still small for a P. Since baby reds will eat flake food at this size, its safe to say you can do the same with your 1" gold piranha.  Just make the flakes smaller with your fingers and than put it in a container with some tank water so it sinks when you put it in the tank and your P. should eat it as it falls into the water when its hungry.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

He finally started eating Frozen Krill(Thank God!!!)I noticed he will go after anything that is reddish in color.But will only eat the Krill.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

My baby reds ate everything from live blood worms, to freeze dried krill and plankton. I tried some of the sinking hikari pellets but never had success.


----------

